# Still some fish around.



## liquidjas (Sep 21, 2010)

Fished Sandy Hook yesterday. Picked up two short Stripers. Caught one on Deadly dick. The other on a purple teaser..


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice work. Congrats on the catch.


----------

